# Patty cake cats! Utube



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thought this would make you all chuckle. Everyone needs atleast two cats in their family!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I saw that one the other night on YouTube - and loved it! I can sit for hours watching my two play - I'm soo glad I decided to get Satin and that everything so far has worked out.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I loved the part when they called the person shooting the video a creeper.

So cute!


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

ROFL!!! Posting on Facebook.... NOW!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Straight to facebook as well. That was hilarious!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

ROTFL!!!

There's another series of cat video that the cat talks... I've only watched a couple, but they're pretty funny!


----------

